# High Turnover Departments



## LTSO16 (May 30, 2007)

Does anyone have info on any particular departments which have high attrition rates?


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I can safely say that the sheriffs departments and the DOC have fairly high turnover rates.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Talk to Beth Israel PD. I think they still have one???


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Chatham P.D


----------



## minks8938 (Feb 21, 2005)

Macop said:


> Chatham P.D


I agree!!!


----------



## Belker (Jul 22, 2006)

Rutland MA. P.D. Huge turn over rate


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Based on their frequent employment ads, Mass College of Art.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Macop said:


> Chatham P.D


haha


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

pd


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

CampusOfficer said:


> Talk to Beth Israel PD. I think they still have one???


Disregard...Stupid me didn't look at the thread topic (Civil Service). Obviously, they aren't civil service.


----------

